# Is anybody going to be at the AMA speciality?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was thinking about maybe going to the 2006 American Maltese Association specialty show in Pheonix, Az in September. I'm finding myself becoming more and more <strike> obsessed</strike> fascinated with this breed and I really want to go! 

Is anybody else going just to spectate? Or going to show? I am sooo new to all of this, but uh...

Did I mention I really want to go?









Here's the info

AMA Speciality Show

EDIT

I decided to go so well, I am, LOL. I just booked my airplane and hotel reservations and I got a room with two beds so if anyone was thinking of going, I'm willing to share the room! I'm bringing Lucy (or possibly my 'new' dog)

I can't wait!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I wish i could,


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I was planning to go this year if I had something to show but I don't. I will be attending next year since it's only 2 hours from me


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I wish i could,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm sorry!!!



> I was planning to go this year if I had something to show but I don't. I will be attending next year since it's only 2 hours from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's too bad!! *wishes you had something to show too*


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

can you bring your dog if your not showing? i don't think its a really far drive for me and i have friends in bullhead (anyone know how close bullhead is to the show) mabye we can plan a get together!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> can you bring your dog if your not showing? i don't think its a really far drive for me and i have friends in bullhead (anyone know how close bullhead is to the show) mabye we can plan a get together![/B]



Thank you for asking that because I was wondering that myself! So uh... anybody know the answer to that? I've never been to a dog show before so I have no idea how non-entered dogs are handled!

I have no idea about bullhead... I've been to Pheonix, Flagstaff and Sedona but don't recall Bullhead.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

bullhead is next to the river, on the border of nevada, so i think it is about and hour n a half drive from los vegas (i hope that helps, and isn't too confusing)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> bullhead is next to the river, on the border of nevada, so i think it is about and hour n a half drive from los vegas (i hope that helps, and isn't too confusing)[/B]



In most cases, dogs not entered in the shows are not permitted. Of course if your dog is in full coat and looks like a show dog then you won't be questioned.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's really not a good idea to take a pet to a dog show. Not only can there be 
bugs floating around your pet may not be immune to, but there are usually no
places for them to go potty. Exhibitors have their pens, etc there for their dogs
but they do not share. Also, you will have a much better time if you have both
hands free to shop! LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Is the show in Phoenix? Bullhead City is across the river from Laughlin NV. I just looked on Microsoft streets and trips, it's 224 miles. We always stay in the Bullhead, Luaghlin area on our way to Yuma.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Would one have to attend all four days? Would I miss anything really good if I didnt go all four days?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Is the show in Phoenix? Bullhead City is across the river from Laughlin NV. I just looked on Microsoft streets and trips, it's 224 miles. We always stay in the Bullhead, Luaghlin area on our way to Yuma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankl you!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Edit to my post: I clicked the link on the website and it gave an itinerary


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes, I plan on going. Anyone want to share a room??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

IF I can convince my husband to drive there, I might go. Our daughter lives in Glendale (suburb of Phoenix) and we can stay at their place with Alex. But I won't be at the show every day, too boring. I most likely will go watch the agility, do a little shopping and that's it.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I have attended every single maltese national except for one in the last 6 years.... they are INCREDIBLE - there is nothing like 50-100 white fluff balls - they look like a snowstorm!!! I may skip this year's though in Phoenix in order to save up $$$ for a Caribbean cruise I want to take with Jeff on Christmas and New Years. I haven't decided though so please PM me if you want to share a room. You can get an even better deal than the malt association cost per night if you do careful research online.

I know over a dozen people who have brought their well-behaved PET maltese to the national specialty show and kept them contained in the rooms or with them during sightseeing or non-show hours. It is important to make sure that their health comes first though, of course. I have brought my Snow White with me and she showed her tricks off to all of the top breeders and "big wigs" in the maltese world hehe. This event typically becomes a massive "get-together" as well for "pet people" in the malt world. We even had a SPA one year with 9 dogs in one massive joining room (with bathing, blow drying, and pic taking included.)

There are not always tons of vendors there but the ones who ARE cannot possibly be beat for having the most adorable EVER maltese items such as jewelry, bows, purses, and malt embroidery.

If you are not into the show aspect though, it may be possible to feel out of place, and you have to pay non-member fees for some of the activities. They always have amazing seminars though such as secrets of topknot making, health issues, coat, and doggie standard topics. The white excitment party on the opening night is really hilarious - let me just say that more than a few top people in the show world got a BIT TIPSY, and dance nonstop to say the least haha.









I think it's something that everyone should experience at least once, and they always plan it in a different region each year. If anyone needs MORE details, let me know.... I have a huge invitation packet that goes into much more detail than what is online. ETA: Someone I know mentioned the show as being boring, but it certainly is not for me!!! The judging is done on only 2 days including puppies... and you can take a look at the vendors at that time if you do not care to see the judging. Almost everyone sightsees just as much... although there IS a casino this year... hmmm hehe.







*


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I was thinking about maybe going to the 2006 American Maltese Association specialty show in Pheonix, Az in September. I'm finding myself becoming more and more <strike> obsessed</strike> fascinated with this breed and I really want to go!
> 
> Is anybody else going just to spectate? Or going to show? I am sooo new to all of this, but uh...
> 
> ...


It really sounds like it would be fun and I would love to go if it was sometime this month!! Unfortunately, by then, I will be in the middle of residency and will probably barely have time to breath







.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm going to the Specialty, have my room booked and registration paid. Dogs that are not being shown are allowed but must be kept in the room in a crate or x-pen with plastic underneath. There is a designated potty area outside.

I've wanted to go for years and finally this year I get to go. I'm SO excited!!!!!!

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Will there be puppies at the specialty show that are for sale from the show breeders? Just curious.......And do most of the show breeders attend this show?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At the 2 shows I was, I have not seen any puppies for sale. My friend who went to more shows never mentioned there were puppies for sale.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Phoenix is a little far for me... Does anyone know where the 2007 event will be held? I'm really dying to go to one of these!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> At the 2 shows I was, I have not seen any puppies for sale. My friend who went to more shows never mentioned there were puppies for sale.[/B]



The 2007 Specialty will be held in Parsiponny (sp?), New Jersey. This is about an hour outside of New York City and you'd fly into the airport at Newark, NJ.

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea!!! East Coast.... This one is do-able!!! Thanks for the info, Cathy!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just booked airline tickets and hotel for the AMA speciality so thought I'd bump this post to the front in case anyone was thinking about going and didn't have a room yet. The rooms are $135 a night, (the AMA discount isn't good anymore) I don't mind paying that but I wouldn't be adverse to sharing, if someone was leaving it to the last minute (like I did, LOL!) I'm bringing Lucy but you can have more than one dog in a room (I'll have an x-pen) 

So just let me know!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I would LOVE to go...unfortunately I will have accrued NO vacation time by then.







I'm so excited that it will be in NJ next year, that's only about 8 hrs from where I live, and definitely worth the drive!!







Never been to a dog show but for some reason I've always loved watching them on TV. Can't wait to hear about the AMA specialty!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Boy wouldnt I like to go!!!!!

But I think Australia is a bit too far away























Tell us all about it when you return ok

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I just booked airline tickets and hotel for the AMA speciality so thought I'd bump this post to the front in case anyone was thinking about going and didn't have a room yet. The rooms are $135 a night, (the AMA discount isn't good anymore) I don't mind paying that but I wouldn't be adverse to sharing, if someone was leaving it to the last minute (like I did, LOL!) I'm bringing Lucy but you can have more than one dog in a room (I'll have an x-pen)
> 
> So just let me know![/B]



Are you aloud to take dogs in the US?

Over here you are not aloud to take your dogs, only dogs being shown are aloud


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I live in Phoenix so I absolutely will be there!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When do they set the dates of the event for 2007? How soon in advance?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I live in Phoenix so I absolutely will be there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! We'll have to exchange cellphone #'s or something, if we want to hook up. Somehow I don't think my usual description of 'a short blonde chick with a fluffy white dog' will be very helpful in that type of setting, lol.

Do you think you'll bring your pups?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=243281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly my two would bark their little heads off at everyone there so they'll be staying at home. Most shows don't let other dogs in which is a bit of a bummer but maybe we can try to have a doggy meetup around that area. I'm just hoping the weather is going to cool down by then because it's still yucky hot right now.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Y'all are so lucky! I think I'll plan for NJ next year. Maybe we should plan a SM meetup......


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Y'all are so lucky! I think I'll plan for NJ next year. Maybe we should plan a SM meetup......[/B]


I agree!! That would be fun. 
(crosses fingers that I'll have Sprout by then)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Y'all are so lucky! I think I'll plan for NJ next year. Maybe we should plan a SM meetup......[/B]


I hope to go to that one, too. We should definitely have something for SM. Do we have a date for the NJ event?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ooooh NJ I could do that one







sounds like fun! PB looooooooves people so I know shes up for it too


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Have a great time at the AMA for all that are going! It sounds like so much fun and cuteness city. NJ next year sounds good to me, I'm close enough, in NY, and have a sister who lives close to Parsippany, NJ. Would love to meet up with other Spoiled Maltesers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, we need the dates for that. I forgot that John's national meeting is in Hawaii next fall. I hope the dates don't overlap. BTW, will y'all be bringing your dogs? I probably won't because I'll be planning a side trip to NYC to shop. LOL


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Have a great time at the AMA for all that are going! It sounds like so much fun and cuteness city. NJ next year sounds good to me, I'm close enough, in NY, and have a sister who lives close to Parsippany, NJ. Would love to meet up with other Spoiled Maltesers.[/B]











I do believe we will be attending that one in NJ..............Just waiting for dates!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, if it's in NJ I will certainly be there...since I live in NJ! I can't believe I haven't seen this thread until today.


----------



## AgilityMaltese (Apr 3, 2011)

This will be my first year at the specialty,What is white excitement about? Can I bring my Maltese to it? 
Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

AgilityMaltese said:


> This will be my first year at the specialty,What is white excitement about? Can I bring my Maltese to it?
> Thanks


Wow, I started this thread in 2006! I can honestly say I'm glad I went to that first Nationals. :aktion033: I've been to every one since then.

The White Excitement is just a little get together/party usually with appetizers and drinks and everyone usually wears something white. Dogs aren't usually 'allowed' but dogs have been known to attend in stealthy carriers. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Wow, I started this thread in 2006! I can honestly say I'm glad I went to that first Nationals. :aktion033: I've been to every one since then.


 
Stacy, how fun!! I loved reading your original post.....yep, you really were interested in this breed!!!!  So, has Lucy also been to the Specialty every year too? .....little did she know then what she knows now..... :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Stacy, how fun!! I loved reading your original post.....yep, you really were interested in this breed!!!!  So, has Lucy also been to the Specialty every year too? .....little did she know then what she knows now..... :thumbsup:


Yep - I was laughing reading this post from 5 years ago! 

I have to say that Lucy is very happy with the way things have gone - she's such a social little dog. marina and I were just discussing Nationals this month - if we are going to take her or not, since she is showing Andrew in juniors. We both came to the conclusion that Lucy would be absolutely furious if we left her at home so she will most likely accompany us. Lucy has been to every Nationals except NJ (2007) because I went by myself and was showing Caira as a puppy. That is also the only Nationals Marina has not attended either. I think it's safe to say Marina would be more furious than Lucy about being left at home :thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How much fun is this!! Going back and reading old posts. I can't wait till next year I will be able to go to that one. I hope they have something about grooming. And I am already thinking about the quilt I'll be making for the raffle.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yep - I was laughing reading this post from 5 years ago!
> 
> I have to say that Lucy is very happy with the way things have gone - she's such a social little dog. marina and I were just discussing Nationals this month - if we are going to take her or not, since she is showing Andrew in juniors. We both came to the conclusion that Lucy would be absolutely furious if we left her at home so she will most likely accompany us. Lucy has been to every Nationals except NJ (2007) because I went by myself and was showing Caira as a puppy. That is also the only Nationals Marina has not attended either. I think it's safe to say Marina would be more furious than Lucy about being left at home :thumbsup:


I think Marina would not be the only one "upset" if she were left home. :w00t: She is the star you know.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yep - I was laughing reading this post from 5 years ago!
> 
> I have to say that Lucy is very happy with the way things have gone - she's such a social little dog. marina and I were just discussing Nationals this month - if we are going to take her or not, since she is showing Andrew in juniors. We both came to the conclusion that Lucy would be absolutely furious if we left her at home so she will most likely accompany us. Lucy has been to every Nationals except NJ (2007) because I went by myself and was showing Caira as a puppy. That is also the only Nationals Marina has not attended either. I think it's safe to say Marina would be more furious than Lucy about being left at home :thumbsup:


Wow! I can't believe that 2006 was your first Nationals and a year later you were SHOWING a puppy! :w00t:This year will be my first Nationals. Now I can't imagine what "fever" it might spark.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

educ8m said:


> Wow! I can't believe that 2006 was your first Nationals and a year later you were SHOWING a puppy! :w00t:This year will be my first Nationals. Now I can't imagine what "fever" it might spark.


Nationals did it to me, too. But not as quickly as it overtook Stacy. I went to nationals in 2001 with my 3 dogs. Two of them were participants in the rescue parade. I watched obedience there and came home and signed my 10 year old Cloud up for Obedience classes. It was going to the shows and getting active in obedience that led to my interest in conformation. But it took me a while longer. I didn't start showing my first show dog to a championship until 2007.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Nationals did it to me, too. But not as quickly as it overtook Stacy. I went to nationals in 2001 with my 3 dogs. Two of them were participants in the rescue parade. I watched obedience there and came home and signed my 10 year old Cloud up for Obedience classes. It was going to the shows and getting active in obedience that led to my interest in conformation. But it took me a while longer. I didn't start showing my first show dog to a championship until 2007.


Sooooooo. . . it's possible to come home with a raging "fever" or one that starts as a slow ember and gradually builds. :blink: And now you're having PUPPIES! My poor husband thinks I'm just going to a dog show........:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Sooooooo. . . it's possible to come home with a raging "fever" or one that starts as a slow ember and gradually builds. :blink: And now you're having PUPPIES! My poor husband thinks I'm just going to a dog show........:HistericalSmiley:


Yes it is very possible to come home with a raging fever!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes it is very possible to come home with a raging fever!! :aktion033:


I think it's called a severe case of MALTITIS. And it's very catching and there's apparently no cure. :new_shocked::new_shocked: I assure you my husband would check if there was a vaccine for it if I ever displayed "the illness." :innocent::angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This thread is from 5 years ago for the *2006 *Specialty. Is there a reason it's resurfaced???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> This thread is from 5 years ago for the *2006 *Specialty. Is there a reason it's resurfaced???


We're just having fun with it..... :thumbsup:

Someone new brought it back... asking a question, then we just kept it going. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> We're just having fun with it..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Someone new brought it back... asking a question, then we just kept it going. :HistericalSmiley:


Yep. It's a good example of 'then and now.' :thumbsup:

Someone was asking a question about the White Excitement party, she must have done a search and come up with this thread.


----------

